# what is the best router to buy at best buy?



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

i'm going to be getting a free $150 gc from best buy, and i have 2 computers in my house hold, and i need to buy a router so that both computers can run off of it because my cable bill is too high. i just want to know what is the best router to buy at best buy thats not over atleast 100 dollars because i would like to buy something else with my gc besides the router. thank you!!!!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Do you need a wireless router or are the computers where they can bee coonnected by network cables?


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

i had called charter communications and the man that i talked to said i need a regular router i'm guessing because i have 2 cable modems.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Linksys, Netgear, and D-link all make good routers. You can get a standard Wireless G router for inexpensive that should work well. I am using an old Linksys Wireless B router that still works fine. 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=5250774&type=product&id=1051384663529


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Why do you have 2 modems? Cable company rules? One modem and one router should handle the situation, unless you're forced to have 2 accounts.


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

because i have two computers and no i don't have two accounts. i know thats what i should have one modem and one router.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I personally recommend D-Link. Reliable, cheap, and easy to configure.


----------

